# Army approved whey protein



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

I've hunted high and low and I can't find an answer. Seeing as I've got some free time from work this week I've been given the task of ordering some protein. Normally just stick with Phd because I've never given it much thought. I wasn't sure if it was army approved and I need to get some more so thought i would check first. Does anyone know which brands are ok. Or which brands are a no go


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Army approved? Why would the Army need to approve whey protein? Its not a pro-hormone, or stim, or sted, its just whey?

can see your point if you was asking for a pre-workout product, but i think your safe with whey protein 

some very good options on BBW, theyre own brand 80 is fab, strawberry especially, millionaire shortbread is tasty too 

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Any protein powders should be fine tbh. What do the army drug test for? Reccies only I imagine. None of which you'll find in whey protein lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.informed-sport.com/en/registered-products are prob the best bet if you are worried about ingredients


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Go on the army banned list that's what I use to use....The website is on the wall in most military gyms....although they will never test you for it


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Thought you was pushing a powder approved by the MOD, by the title.

Get your army approved whey protein here. LINK

As tasty as G.I. JANE.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ginger Ben said:


> Any protein powders should be fine tbh. What do the army drug test for? Reccies only I imagine. None of which you'll find in whey protein lol


Ones with certain banned ingredients. It's got a bit stupid now


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

combo110 said:


> Ones with certain banned ingredients. It's got a bit stupid now


Like what? Perhaps the all in ones that have added stuff in you mean?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah I never gave a **** to be honest so never looked into it but I know grenade and stuff was banned I'm sure it was more pre work outs rather than protein


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> Army approved? Why would the Army need to approve whey protein? Its not a pro-hormone, or stim, or sted, its just whey?
> 
> can see your point if you was asking for a pre-workout product, but i think your safe with whey protein
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why to be honest. But I know the arnold Schwarzenegger ones aren't allowed.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Go on the army banned list that's what I use to use....The website is on the wall in most military gyms....although they will never test you for it


ok thats great, I'll look next time im there. But you think any are ok?


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

If its protein and available in the UK I'm sure it's fine. The list was introduced when in Iraq and afghan we was getting stuff off the yanks and it had added extras and obviously pre work out can give you a come down and mess around with heart rate


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Natalie said:


> ok thats great, I'll look next time im there. But you think any are ok?


If its protein and available in the UK I'm sure it's fine. The list was introduced when in Iraq and afghan we was getting stuff off the yanks and it had added extras and obviously pre work out can give you a come down and mess around with heart rate


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

combo110 said:


> If its protein and available in the UK I'm sure it's fine. The list was introduced when in Iraq and afghan we was getting stuff off the yanks and it had added extras and obviously pre work out can give you a come down and mess around with heart rate


thanks makes more sense now


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Natalie said:


> thanks makes more sense now


Don't quote me on it still do some research but I've taken different stuff and always passed the **** test


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Feel free to check out GoNutrition id its whey you're after, no artificial colour or flavours, just good quality whey at good prices:

GoNutrition


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

If you fail a drug test Ie there is DMAA part per million in the factory or even citrus aranthium and you have taken non batch tested products they can kick you out


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

http://www.informed-sport.com/


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Natalie said:


> thanks makes more sense now


http://www.informed-sport.com/

This is the site


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Natalie said:


> I'm not sure why to be honest. But I know the arnold Schwarzenegger ones aren't allowed.


Probably got Dbol in it, Arnie loved a bit of sweet Lady Diana :laugh:


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I'm not sure why to be honest. But I know the arnold Schwarzenegger ones aren't allowed.


Weird. Any idea why? :confused1:


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Dark Prowler said:


> Weird. Any idea why? :confused1:


I dont know, wish id asked in the sup shop now.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I dont know, wish id asked in the sup shop now.


Could be a marketing ploy. Makes me want to try it now! Lol.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Dark Prowler said:


> Could be a marketing ploy. Makes me want to try it now! Lol.


Not very good marketing technique if they write off the forces


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Not very good marketing technique if they write off the forces


Is it for ur own use???


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Is it for ur own use???


Mine and husbands, yes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Mine and husbands, yes


Oh well surely it don't matter really not that there's any prob with protein in uk but generally dosnt ur post / parcels just come to house? ( even if ur on barracks) .....


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

wtf??

when you get called in for drug testing they always ask what meds/ supps your taking or have taken. they always ask 100 questions...

think its the RSMs shout if you get sacked or not. i really doubt he will give a toss about some protein powder lol


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> wtf??
> 
> when you get called in for drug testing they always ask what meds/ supps your taking or have taken. they always ask 100 questions...
> 
> think its the RSMs shout if you get sacked or not. i really doubt he will give a toss about some protein powder lol


I've seen people get the boot over proteins just type it in Google


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> wtf??
> 
> when you get called in for drug testing they always ask what meds/ supps your taking or have taken. they always ask 100 questions...
> 
> think its the RSMs shout if you get sacked or not. i really doubt he will give a toss about some protein powder lol


Also the rsm doesn't have a say. It would be the adjutant and Rmp. Rsm just dishes out the punishments.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

I know alot og stim based fat burners, pro hormones, preworkout, jack3d, grenade ect sre banned but ive passed many a CDT on various different whey protein, test e and dbol no prob


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

A B said:


> I know alot og stim based fat burners, pro hormones, preworkout, jack3d, grenade ect sre banned but ive passed many a CDT on various different whey protein, test e and dbol no prob


Im confused now. Im just going to get anyone I think


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

You will be fine, just stay away from preworkouts and fat burners, they show a false negative and thus will mske you fail a cdt.

Whey protein just get a cheap good quality one you like the taste of. You will be ok with whey, its just a food supplement


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

A B said:


> You will be fine, just stay away from preworkouts and fat burners, they show a false negative and thus will mske you fail a cdt.
> 
> Whey protein just get a cheap good quality one you like the taste of. You will be ok with whey, its just a food supplement


Thanks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

combo110 said:


> I've seen people get the boot over proteins just type it in Google


Isn't this generally based on the random searches in the block...not married quarters?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Isn't this generally based on the random searches in the block...not married quarters?


Its drug testing not searches

Hope that didnt sound blunt


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Its drug testing not searches
> 
> Hope that didnt sound blunt


Lol no it's fine yh I get that.....


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

combo110 said:


> I've seen people get the boot over proteins just type it in Google


your right, just seen paras getting the boot from ephedrine lol

@Natalie thats chesteze off the table then too!


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> your right, just seen paras getting the boot from ephedrine lol
> 
> @Natalie thats chesteze off the table then too!


to be honest all these words are confusing the hell out of me!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Army approved whey?!


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> Army approved whey?!


I think? Need to read this thread again as im tempted to just not buy any


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ask a pti


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

The gym will be able to give you an aproved list


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Any of the PTI's will provide a list as well as the PEdO. Theres a poster in the gym at my work ( military) with the web link on to a approved list and the gym vending machine has maximuscle and sci protein shakes in.

The CDT team can also provide advice. Or go to the med centre.

if its simply protein powder its all ok just read the ingredients.


----------

